# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  هيا بنا ننصر الله ورسوله

## أم فاطمة م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هيا بنا ننصر الله ورسوله بالقرآن وسنة نبيه وحسن اخلاقنا ونقطة البداية هى اصلاح النيه واقامة الصلاة وحفظ كتاب الله وقرأة سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتطبيق سنته وان نجعل خلقنا القرآن فكل واحده منا تجعل لها ورد تحافظ عليه وتبدا فى الحال والله المستعان

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

نفعَ اللهُ بكِ أُختي ولا حرمَكِ أجرَ تذكرَتِكِ الطّيّبة.
أُضيفُ إلى ما أوردتِ من طيّبِ النُّصحِ كلامَ أُستاذٍ للتّفسيرِ في جامِعَتي، قال شيئًا في هذا المعنى:
كدُعاةٍ نذوذُ عن دينِ اللهِ نحتاجُ إلى ثقافةٍ دينيّةٍ نستطيعُ من خلالِها ردّ الشُّبهاتِ الّتي 
يُحاولُ بها أعداءُ اللهِ الصّدّ عن دينِه، والّتي قد تجدُ لها أثرًا في قلوبِ بعضِ ضُعفاءِ الإيمانِ من المُسلمين،
وهذه من أهمّ وسائلِ النّصرة...
واللهُ تعالى أعلى وأعلَم

----------


## خنساء

جزاكنّ الله خيراً أخواتي,حينما كنت في المرحلة الأولى من الدراسة الجامعية ظهرت الرسوم المسيئة لشخص الرسول :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , فقمنا بمشروع للنصرة تضمّن حفظ الأحاديث النبوية حتى لو بمعدل حديث واحد كل يوم,وتطبيق للسنة,وحفظ السّور القرانية,ثم قام قسم الّلغة العربية بالاشتراك مع قسم علوم القران بعمل مسابقة علمية تتضمن محاور عدّة تنضوي كلها تحت شعار
(نصرة الله ورسوله)فكانت النتائج طيبة ,ومثمرة,بل حتى أنها ممتعة,فنرجو من اخواننا أنْ يردوا عن دينهم بطريقة تغيض الأعداء  , والكافرين.
اللهم عليك بكل من يتطاول على حبيبنا محمد :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
اللهم أرنا بهم عجائب قدرتك.
اللهم وانزل عليهم غضبك.
اللهم امين...امين.

----------


## أم كريم

جزاك الله خيرا أختي أم فاطمة
و قد كان السلف يخصصون الأوقات لتدريس سيرته صلى الله عليه و سلم و غزواته و من أعظم ما يُتقرب به إلى الله حب نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم و معرفة شمائله و أخلاقه و اتباع هديه
و كما قالت أختي الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله مهم جدا أيضا الرد على الشبهات
أما أنا فالذي أرجو من الله أن ييسره لي لنصرة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم هو أن أقاتل المشركين و الكفار و أثخن فيهم و أمزقهم كل ممزق هكذا أنصره صلى الله عليه و سلم اللهم آمين يا رب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي

ولدينا في المجلس دروس جميلة لتاريخ السنة للأخت أم عليّ

شاركن فيها ولو بالقراءة 

ولعل الله يرزقنا بمن يبدأ مدارسة كتاب الرحيق المختوم، وهو مما لا يُمَل مدارسته

----------

